Ask HN: What is your blog stack? - fredrb
======
GeneralMaximus
WordPress, because I just want to write. I've been running it since 2004 or
2005, and I don't see a point in fixing what isn't broken.

------
frompdx
I self host my blog with WordPress. It's easy to use and works well enough. No
real complaints other than the lack of vim bindings in the editor, although I
imagine there is a plugin for that.

There is a small twist to my hosting. I host my blog alongside a number of
other apps I have built with DigitalOcean's managed Kubernetes offering. Not
for everyone but I like it.

------
peruvian
I use Blot [https://blot.im/](https://blot.im/) which costs $3/mo.

You can use a Dropbox folder or a Git repository, have full control of the
styling of your blog, things automatically sync and work, etc. I've found it
worth the price, which I don't even notice.

------
fileeditview
Shameless plug: I am using my own "stack" to publish Github Issues on Github
Pages.

See [https://github.com/dbriemann/glyph-
zero](https://github.com/dbriemann/glyph-zero) to see how it works.

------
JPLeRouzic
I use a modified HTMLy [0] self-hosted blog for
[https://padiracinnovation.org/News/](https://padiracinnovation.org/News/)

I mainly refactored a few huge PHP files into many files having "one function
per file" and added statistics.

What attracted me to HTMLy instead of Wordpress was the capability to
understand the code base and provide modifications as I feel needed.

I did try to add comments to pages, but was not satisfied with what I wrote.

[0] [https://github.com/danpros/htmly](https://github.com/danpros/htmly)

------
tmaly
I use Hugo, I made my own template by modifying an existing open source one. I
write my articles in vim and just render and rsync to my blog.

I use to use wordpress, but I did not want to deal with all the updates etc.
One of my wordpress sites did get hacked at one point, probably due to a third
party template.

The one thing I wish I had a little more control over would be the placement
of new articles on the front page.

------
codegeek
Self Hosted WordPress. No plugins. just a simple theme with caching enabled
and also behind cloudflare. Works good enough for me.

------
stakkur
I used WordPress for many years. Recently, I experimented a lot with Jekyll,
Hugo and Pelican, and settled on Hugo, hosted on a regular web host. I move
files via sftp and a script. Right now I'm wiring it up to Emacs.

But I'm not convinced Hugo is the answer for me yet, and might settle on
Pelican.

------
sethammons
Hugo, self hosted on Digital Ocean. I keep it all in git, and push/pull both
locally and remotely.

~~~
fredrb
So do you ssh into your server and pull the repo every time you write a new
blog post?

~~~
sethammons
Depends. Sometimes I write from the server directly, but ssh and pull happens
most of the time. I’m sure it would be “smarter” to do something with webhooks
or a dozen other things to auto-sync.

------
bckygldstn
I use jekyll, with a script to render each page/post and inline only the css
rules that apply to the dom.

Hosted on google app engine which is cheap as, it serves static files quickly
while making it easy to add server-side logic where needed.

~~~
fredrb
Do you deploy your app every time you write a blog post? I'm on Jekyll also. I
wonder if you could hook the `_posts` folder to some sort of CMS and update
the content without deploying.

~~~
bckygldstn
Yeah, I have a `make deploy` script that handles the build and upload to
google app engine. App engine is read-only.

As well as a CMS you'd also need to run jekyll to build the posts into html.
You could use github to do all this actually: their web interface can work as
a basic CMS that lets you edit and commit individual files, and if you host on
github pages they'll build the posts with jekyll after each commit.

------
sogen
boring Wordpress, works great, no bike shedding needed, no tinkering needed.

------
DarrenDev
Wordpress.com

I'm old school.

------
XCSme
Not a fully featured blog, but my [https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-
blog](https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-blog)

------
sdiw
I've been using Ghost ever since I switched my blog from WordPress. I've been
pretty happy with it and their editing experience is great. I host it on
Digital Ocean.

------
atmosx
middleman for static site generation, Skeleton CSS, font awesome for icons,
github actions for deployment pipeline, aws s3 for hosting and aws cloudfront
as a CDN.

------
arman_ashrafian
I'm setting up a blog soon. I'm planning on using pandoc and some shell
scripts to generate the html from markdown and host on github pages.

------
conradludgate
Hosted on github pages, built with hugo using a custom theme. I just create
markdown files and push them, then CI builds and deploys the static html

------
k00b
Jekyll and S3. Simple to do and cheap.

------
uk_king
I'm a computer enginerring student and made a blog with LAMP stack along with
WordPress and Divi theme.

------
l1ghthouse
Xcode with Publish (static site generator written in Swift) -> Generate ->
SFTP to server

------
punkdudez
VuePress and GitHub pages. 0$

------
karmakaze
GitBook.com I care about making content rather than styling.

------
kpwags
Jekyll hosted on AWS

~~~
fredrb
Do you store the generated static pages on S3 or host the web server with
Jekyll server?

~~~
kpwags
I host the generated static pages on S3

------
soulchild37
Nodejs (Ghost), hosted on DigitalOcean

------
mortivore
gatsby.js, github, netlify

